# B. B. Warfield



## youthevang (Aug 9, 2005)

I am thinking of buying the 10 volume set of the works of B. B. Warfield. I have never read anything by him, so I want to know if it is worth it to buy it. Thanks.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 9, 2005)

I would get John Owen first. If you already have Owen's works then by all means get Warfield.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2005)

If you bought it, you probably would be pleased with your purchase, as it would afford you many hours of instruction. But, you might want to consider buying something by him in a smaller format and "trying him out" first, say, something from Banner of Truth. Or pick up one of the 5 P&R volumes, which selected out certain material from that 10 volume set (which they thought most valuable, and included some little other material). They also published a 2 volume work: _Selected Shorter Writings,_ that included mostly material _not_ published in the 10 vlo. series.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youthevang_
> I am thinking of buying the 10 volume set of the works of B. B. Warfield. I have never read anything by him, so I want to know if it is worth it to buy it. Thanks.



From what I understand his Shorter works by P&R is a more useful intro to him. The Ten Volume set is supposed to be quite academic. (Not trying to cast doubt on academic work).

CT


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 9, 2005)

Selected works of B.B. Warfield come with one of the Accordance Bible Software (www.accordancebible.com) modules. I've found these to be very helpful and containing sufficient content to aide me for some time to come.


----------



## youthevang (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 9, 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink/classic.htm
Be sure to scroll all the way down. There are 2 sections of Warfield found there. There should be plenty to get you acquainted. One of my favorites is the Dogmatic Spirit


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2005)

BB Warfield was born on November 5, 1851 and died on February 17, 1921.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

Here is an article w/bibliography on B.B. Warfield by a friend of mine.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 8, 2006)

Isn't the 10 volume set only around $50? It would seem hard to regret a purchase that small..


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## InwooJLee (Oct 10, 2006)

Does anyone have B.B. Warfield's Perfectionism, the one in two volumes? 
How was that? Is there an online version or tidbits of it online? 

Now, on Amazon they have only used ranging from 30 bucks from second hand owners. Where else would they sell them, without having to get the whole set.

[Edited on 10/9/2006 by InwooJLee]


----------



## Archlute (Oct 10, 2006)

I have both the 10 vol. and the 2 vol. _Selected Shorter Writings_ sets, and For what it's worth I prefer the 2 vol. set. It consists of sermons, letters, book reviews, rants, misc. essays and articles grouped by theme. These volumes contain some outstanding little essays, and they give the reader a more personal glimpse of Warfield, the man. They also tend to have a more pastoral bent in their thrust and application overall.

It may be that the demands of seminary study have kept me from reading more of the 10 vol. set, but I have read some, and I think that I will still prefer the SSW in certain ways. One of the things that I have wondered about is how dated some of Warfield's scholarship might now be in vol. 6 on "The Westminster Assembly and its Work"? It seems like there has been a fair bit of scholarship done in that area since his time. Just a thought.



Inwoo, 

The two volumes on perfectionism are actually vols. 7 & 8 of the larger 10 volume set. They probably have a set in the WSC library that you could check out.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

Dr. Benjamin B. Warfield


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2007)

Not to gloat too much (OK I'm gloating), I purchased the 10 volume set, brand new, for $25 from Chritianbook.com last year. They had a sale of five sets that were supposedly damaged. Some kind person on this board announced the sale and they were sold out within half an hour.

Our set looks pristine, that is, they were until I started devouring them.

Keep an eye out for those special sales.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 4, 2007)

B.B. Warfield Index


----------

